
Gears Reloaded: FBI Just Took Everything, Says Pirate IPTV Boss OMI in a Hellcat - majani
https://torrentfreak.com/gears-reloaded-fbi-took-everything-says-iptv-boss-omi-in-a-hellcat-191121/
======
celticninja
Sounds like an idiot who got caught. Why buy 300k of diamonds? The resale
value is awful, terrible investment

~~~
majani
I have a feeling he knew it would all come crashing down, so he was living it
up while it lasted.

